# i want to connect my D80 to my telescope



## roadkill (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a D80 and I want to connect it to my telescope (Meade) Some one told me I needed a T-bracket and someone else said I needed that and a camera mount.  There's a Wolf camera here that has the T-bracket but the guy there had no idea where to locate the bracket.  Anyone have any ideas how to go about this?


----------



## roadkill (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sorry. I meant that the guy there had no idea where to locate the mount. Any ideas?


----------



## ToddB (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/233250-REG/Konus_1070_SLR_35mm_OR_Digital_.html

^Here's one I found on BHPhoto.com

Hope that helps


----------



## astrostu (Feb 15, 2008)

You need both a T-ring and a T-mount.

The T-mount is specific to the type of eyepiece the telescope takes, either 1.25" or 2" usually. It will be a tube, much like an eyepiece, but it will end in a threaded region.

The threads fit into one end of the T-ring which is specifically made to fit your camera body. One end of the T-ring is universal and screws into the T-mount, the other end goes on your camera body like a normal lens ... which is what the telescope technically is, just a really long lens with a relatively large aperture.


----------



## roadkill (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm assuming that I want the T-mount adapter for the Nikon F-mount.  I really appreciate the info


----------



## astrostu (Feb 15, 2008)

roadkill said:


> I'm assuming that I want the T-mount adapter for the Nikon F-mount.  I really appreciate the info



The T-mount is _specific to the telescope_ and has nothing to do with the camera.

If you mean the T-ring, then it should say that it's compatible with the Nikon D80 series camera bodies.


----------



## roadkill (Feb 15, 2008)

astrostu said:


> The T-mount is _specific to the telescope_ and has nothing to do with the camera.
> 
> If you mean the T-ring, then it should say that it's compatible with the Nikon D80 series camera bodies.



do the t-ring and the t-mount have to be compatable?


----------



## astrostu (Feb 15, 2008)

roadkill said:


> do the t-ring and the t-mount have to be compatable?



I apologize if this comment seems rude, but ... Did you actually read my first post?  I explained this.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 16, 2008)

Wouls this be for a forthcoming total lunar eclipse I wonder? 

My brother took his point and shoot travelling to South America and was posting pictures onto Flickr. I was browsing through and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mk-travel-pics/440191990/

I couldn't work out how he did this at all. Months later he revealed he'd visited a telescope and was able to connect his camera to it's output (somehow). Hope you get some great shots.


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 16, 2008)

Fiendish Astronaut said:


> Wouls this be for a forthcoming total lunar eclipse I wonder?
> 
> My brother took his point and shoot travelling to South America and was posting pictures onto Flickr. I was browsing through and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mk-travel-pics/440191990/




 Very Cool, great shot.


----------



## osirus (Feb 17, 2008)

i recently got a tring and tmount off ebay for my D50.

tring is here, but still waiting on the tmount..:x
i hope it gets here before the eclipse ( mon hopefully)


----------



## roadkill (Feb 21, 2008)

wow fiendish.  that is sick. I cant wait to get these pieces


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 22, 2008)

hmmm, mounting your camera to a telescope. i might have to try that at professional sporting events


----------



## osirus (Feb 23, 2008)

Dosen't work well with my scope 

the focuser will not allow the camera to get close enough to the mirror inside to focus.

i had to remove the entire focuser section off my scope, then hold the camera handheld beside the scope in the little hole to take pics.


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 23, 2008)

those still came out pretty darn well. nice pics


----------

